# Creek wide strainer Boulder Creek town run



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

In the drop just above the 9th street bridge. We tried to move it but it needs a saw. sj


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Headed to get it out in an hour or so. I've heard it doesn't warrant the heavy arrtillery, can you confirm that it is a reasonable hand saw feature?


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Dave it appears to less than 6 inches in diameter. The area that need cut is about 6 inches under water. And you will have to stand in the water. Thanks we just ran out of time and did not have a saw with. sj


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

That one is out, but everywhere you look there are broken limbs in the shallows, on the banks and suspended in the trees above. There will be some serious work needed over the next several seasons to keep it runnable.

Hopefully the city will help out a little.

There is river wide log, just below 28th st. that everyone could scrape over on the right, but it may be the next project that needs attention. Lots of things in there to trip up the novice or drunken innertuber.

D


----------



## PhillyBoop (Oct 30, 2003)

Nice work boys! I took some pictures of the effort. Thanks for a great evening! Jamie


----------



## davidj (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks guys. I have not been on the upper part since before the wind storm. If you want to schedule something to clear more stuff out let me know, I would like to help. I have a bow saw and chain saw. [email protected].
dpj


----------



## ryguy (Jan 19, 2005)

The log below 28th is still there, it is river wide. Not a big deal for a kayak or a strong human, but it could be deadly to a kid that washed down from the swimming hole just above. It needs to be cut in order to move it. 

Dave, if you want to get in there and play lumber jack. Give me a call. 

Ryan 303-475-2860


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

not sure how soon, but I am game.


----------

